# 20" Balloon Tire Spitfire- Any advice



## schwinning (Jan 2, 2013)

Should this bike have truss rods or a tank?
Does anyone know how much one would sell this for?
Bike has all original parts, chain guard reads spitfire, balloon tires, believe it is a 1954.

Any information will help.

Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2013)

It doesn't appear to have had either.... It l@@ks wonderful as it sits...I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## momona (Jan 2, 2013)

*yo!*

just sent you a pm schwinning.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

I sold it on eBay for $645 shipped a few weeks ago, it seems it never had a tank but most likely it had truss rods that are missing. Wonder how Snyder bikes got it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261137513274?ssPageName=STRK:MESDIX:IT



http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## schwinning (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks. I guess these 20" bikes are a hot item these days


----------



## schwinning (Jan 4, 2013)

Would truss rods for a 20" girls bike also work on this bike? I'm thinking of adding some, but I am pretty sure this bike did not come with them or a tank from the research I've gathered. 
Any opinions welcome. 
Thanks


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 4, 2013)

*Truss rods*



schwinning said:


> Would truss rods for a 20" girls bike also work on this bike? I'm thinking of adding some, but I am pretty sure this bike did not come with them or a tank from the research I've gathered.
> Any opinions welcome.
> Thanks





When I needed rods they where very pricey and hard to find, "not all 20's had rods but on higher end models" and usually poor condition. Girls rods have to be cut down and re bent. I would not destroy a nice set of girls rods, Electra has some that I have cut down and reshaped  and crimped, plus they are cheaper than rusted originals. You can also use 26 schwinn rods the same way.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 4, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> When I needed rods they where very pricey and hard to find, "not all 20's had rods but on higher end models" and usually poor condition. Girls rods have to be cut down and re bent. I would not destroy a nice set of girls rods, Electra has some that I have cut down and reshaped  and crimped, plus they are cheaper than rusted originals. You can also use 26 schwinn rods the same way.




Thanks for the info. Bummer girls 20" rods won't work on my bike. My neighbor has an old 20" girls schwinn with rods and they are in nice shape. I would buy the bike if the rods worked 
I guess I should leave the bike as is.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 4, 2013)

*Spits*

The spitfire was a more basic model. No built in kickstand is one give away. Also single brace in the rear is typical. No painted tips on the fenders too. A tank would fit but are pricey and truss rods would fit too and would give it a tougher look. Rods are not that hard to find but might take time. Any truss rods can be cut and bent. I have a nice 20" green girls with a tank and truss rods if you want a matching pair. I sold my boys....


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2013)

*Free*

Free
I have some Schwinn 20” rods and the clip that might fit. Need to be straightened a little and some spray paint removed.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I sent a pm on girls bike and on the rods.


----------



## momona (Jan 4, 2013)

*repro!?*

does anyone make a reproduction tanks for the male bikes (straight bar) ... that are NOT fiberglass.  i've seen the fiberglass ones on ebay.... would rather have metal. 

what's everyone's thoughts on the fiberglass ones?


----------



## schwinning (Jan 4, 2013)

momona said:


> does anyone make a reproduction tanks for the male bikes (straight bar) ... that are NOT fiberglass.  i've seen the fiberglass ones on ebay.... would rather have metal.
> 
> what's everyone's thoughts on the fiberglass ones?




I have not seen any reproduction steel ones. Fiberglass ones are fine, but an original or steel one would be better. Just my opinion.


----------



## momona (Jan 4, 2013)

*yeah...*

but i'm worried... that eventually when i DO find one of these metal tanks... (with all the hype these tiny bikes are getting) the price is gonna be CRAZY! 

I'll wait a bit longer... maybe one will pop up at the right price.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 4, 2013)

*bicycle bones sells the repop metal tanks*

bicycle bones sells the repop metal tanks


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2013)

*truss rod*


----------



## REC (Jan 4, 2013)

*Tanks Alot*

The metal tanks that Bones has are for 26" bikes (I have two of these tanks), the 20" DX variety he is selling are fiberglass, but are pretty nice (I have two of these as well as a fiberglass cantilever one - all are nice, solid units). These are "DX" style frames, not straightbars - the lower top tube is curved. They are neat bikes, and putting a 20" one next to a 26" one is fun to do, and usually makes people do a double take.

As far as 20" "Straightbars," I have a frame that qualifies, bought the whole bike but UPS fixed the rest of the bike so it would go nicely in a scrap pile. The frame seems to have escaped damage, but the fork appears to have a bit of a reverse bend. This also looks like a pre-war frame with rear facing dropouts. Don't know for sure if it will ever get built, but it's here just in case.

20's are fun....

REC


----------



## schwinning (Jan 4, 2013)

John said:


> View attachment 79290View attachment 79291View attachment 79292




How much for the rods?


----------



## John (Jan 5, 2013)

schwinning said:


> How much for the rods?




Free if you are using them.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 5, 2013)

If anyone has 20" balloon bikes I would love to see pictures.  little bikes are just cool.


----------



## John (Jan 5, 2013)

*20" 1953 JC Higgins*





20" 1953 JC Higgins


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 5, 2013)

*Ballooners*



schwinning said:


> If anyone has 20" balloon bikes I would love to see pictures.  little bikes are just cool.



Here's a few I had stored on my phone, I am away from the computer. Enjoy


----------



## momona (Jan 5, 2013)

*sweet!*

This is why we need a "show me your..." thread.  Keep'um. Comi.g, dont have one of my own to post (yet)


----------



## schwinning (Jan 5, 2013)

John said:


> View attachment 79312
> 20" 1953 JC Higgins




Wow! Both bikes are beautiful. The 20" is amazing.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 5, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> Here's a few I had stored on my phone, I am away from the computer. Enjoy




Those are amazing. Are they all yours?


----------



## schwinning (Jan 5, 2013)

momona said:


> This is why we need a "show me your..." thread.  Keep'um. Comi.g, dont have one of my own to post (yet)




One will pop up  patience. It's hard. Lol.


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 5, 2013)

*Dx*

Here's my '56 balloon dx


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 5, 2013)

*Sweet*



Lynotch said:


> Here's my '56 balloon dx





Here is my sons Dx highriser.


----------



## momona (Jan 5, 2013)

*wow!*

loving this post! i'm in 20incher heaven! 

... may be buying one of these tiny dx frames... thinking of redoing it into a mini schwinn motorbike copy (with the fiberglass tank from bones).  should be getting the frame in next week. i'll post some pics! 

.... you guys are giving me a lot of cool ideas with your bikes! thanks.


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 5, 2013)

*Just curious*



momona said:


> loving this post! i'm in 20incher heaven!
> 
> ... may be buying one of these tiny dx frames... thinking of redoing it into a mini schwinn motorbike copy (with the fiberglass tank from bones).  should be getting the frame in next week. i'll post some pics!
> 
> .... you guys are giving me a lot of cool ideas with your bikes! thanks.




Just curious, what got ya into 20 inchers? Be careful of what you invest in.


----------



## momona (Jan 5, 2013)

*oooooh yeah!*



dxmadman said:


> Just curious, what got ya into 20 inchers? Be careful of what you invest in.




i love bikes in general.  i've been searching for a bike for my son... my daughter already has her 54 schwinn, now it's my son's turn! i figure... when he grows out of it, i'll just hang it in my man cave somewhere.


----------



## momona (Jan 5, 2013)

*yup yup*

... not looking to flip it or restore it, just build a cool bike for my son.


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 6, 2013)

*56 dx*

​


dxmadman said:


> Here is my sons Dx highriser.



That's the same color and design mine was under all the many coats of paint it had when I got it.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been seeing a bunch of 20" bikes on eBay. Many are middleweights priced high.


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 11, 2013)

*Sad But True*

Yes my friend, but there is some decent "real balloon" Dx's with some glass parts that would make very nice bikes with out emptying your wallet, bids might be low because of obvious glass parts but its a chance for somebody to snatch em up while available.


----------



## Jaime13 (Jan 12, 2013)

here are 4 of mine missing 4 more..enjoy!


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 12, 2013)

*Wow!!*

Nice collection!!


----------



## schwinning (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome bikes!


----------



## momona (Jan 14, 2013)

*got one!!*

An ebay buy... not sure if anyone saw this one. I changed some parts on it, and i am thinking about redoing it as a mini schwinn motorbike.  Black and cream with red pinstripes.  

When this bike was repainted, it was stripped bare. So no hope of saving the paint.


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice! How much Sid ou steal it for?


----------



## momona (Jan 14, 2013)

*Didn't really steal it....*

$300 shipped.  Not the greatest price.... But I was getting impatient. 

S2 wheels ( chrome looks good under all that black paint ), new departure hub, and its solid, zero rust. The original paint was probably really nice before it was repainted.  

Gonna buy the fiberglass tank soon... Where can I find the cheapest one?


----------



## momona (Jan 14, 2013)

*Question....?*

My daughters 20 inch spitfire has a "perry England" rear hub laced to an s2 wheel... Is this original? Better or worst?


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 14, 2013)

*Well welcome to the club! Lol*

Not sure about the tank though... $125 from the guy that repops them on the Bay but maybe your best bet will be here from one of the members. Good luck man!


----------



## momona (Jan 14, 2013)

*Yeah...*



Lynotch said:


> Not sure about the tank though... $125 from the guy that repops them on the Bay but maybe your best bet will be here from one of the members. Good luck man!




... was thinking the same.  i just wish that for $125, that it was steel.


----------



## schwinning (Jan 14, 2013)

momona said:


> An ebay buy... not sure if anyone saw this one. I changed some parts on it, and i am thinking about redoing it as a mini schwinn motorbike.  Black and cream with red pinstripes.
> 
> When this bike was repainted, it was stripped bare. So no hope of saving the paint.




Sweet. Glad you found one.


----------



## momona (Jan 14, 2013)

*yeah!*

me too!! 

my daughter should be able to ride it this spring and summer, and then my son should be big enough next year! 

should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 14, 2013)

momona said:


> My daughters 20 inch spitfire has a "perry England" rear hub laced to an s2 wheel... Is this original? Better or worst?




I think that was one of the manufacturers that Schwinn used. I have two different 26" DXs badged as Spitfires, and both have Perry hubs.


----------



## momona (Jan 14, 2013)

*cool*



Mybluevw said:


> I think that was one of the manufacturers that Schwinn used. I have two different 26" DXs badged as Spitfires, and both have Perry hubs.




cool, thanks! was hoping i wasn't getting a wierd mixed up bike.  thanks!


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 14, 2013)

*Congratulations!*



momona said:


> An ebay buy... not sure if anyone saw this one. I changed some parts on it, and i am thinking about redoing it as a mini schwinn motorbike.  Black and cream with red pinstripes.
> 
> When this bike was repainted, it was stripped bare. So no hope of saving the paint.





Glad to see ya get your hands on one, me i just scored two more. A early Dx and a cantilever close to my dads birthday! Also my daughter got another prewar 20 cwc. Looks like every one won today!


----------



## rlhender (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is one I am working on. I have a springer and a balloon frame to go with it


----------



## momona (Jan 14, 2013)

*pics!*



dxmadman said:


> Glad to see ya get your hands on one, me i just scored two more. A early Dx and a cantilever close to my dads birthday! Also my daughter got another prewar 20 cwc. Looks like every one won today!




post'em up!!!


----------



## momona (May 30, 2013)

*the mini fleet so far....*

Still need some parts, but here`s how they stand so far.


----------



## DonChristie (May 30, 2013)

^^Are those Lester mags or are they even metal? Never seen that style. Unbelievably cool bikes in this thread! Thanks for posting!


----------



## momona (May 31, 2013)

*Lester mags*



John said:


> Free
> I have some Schwinn 20” rods and the clip that might fit. Need to be straightened a little and some spray paint removed.






schwinndoggy said:


> ^^Are those Lester mags or are they even metal? Never seen that style. Unbelievably cool bikes in this thread! Thanks for posting!




Yup... Just repainted!


----------



## dxmadman (May 31, 2013)

*Nice start*



momona said:


> Still need some parts, but here`s how they stand so far.





I think I have an xtra back fender for your girls, what's the year of the bike to make sure it's the right one. Dx


----------



## momona (May 31, 2013)

*1955*



dxmadman said:


> I think I have an xtra back fender for your girls, what's the year of the bike to make sure it's the right one. Dx




Just pm'd you.


----------

